# Deciding on a camera??



## yellowtank (Oct 6, 2012)

Im do outdoor photography and have for a long time, but I've never been able to afford a DSLR camera. I want to upgrade to a DSLR from my little powershot and my budget is around 1000 bucks. What suggestions for the best camera for my money. I want to try getting into time lapse and I know eventually I'll upgrade to a D5 mark iii but thats years away.


----------



## ChrisedwardsHT (Oct 6, 2012)

1000 for body? Or for lens and body?


----------



## yellowtank (Oct 7, 2012)

Preferably for both!


----------



## JohnTrav (Oct 7, 2012)

Do you want brand new or are you willing to buy used?


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Oct 8, 2012)

I would probably just go for the T3i or T4i with kit lens.  That will give you a little extra for the other bits that are useful for the photography you want to do, like tripod and remote and extra batteries.  For a bit more, you could get the 60D with kit lens, but that would use just about all your budget.


----------

